# Black Elephant Ear Blooms



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 28, 2010)

When I went to get some leaves for the Mt Tortoises this evening I found blooms, They are different.


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2010)

Neat looking. Thanks for the pics Len.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh my! Aren't those pretty. Almost reminds me of the pitcher plant.


----------



## Annieski (Sep 29, 2010)

I could be wrong---but I thought "elephant ears" were TOXIC for tortoises. Would someone please clarify?


----------

